

Ask HN: Rails / Grunt integration – how? - igravious

Long time Rails[1] user. Have discovered Npm[2], Bower[3], Grunt[4], Yeoman[5] recently. How do I get these excellent tools to play nicely with the Rails ecosystem[6]? Notably Sprockets[7] and Grunt do not seem to see eye to eye?<p>What strategies have you used? Would love to know.<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;rubyonrails.org&#x2F;<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.npmjs.org&#x2F;<p>[3] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bower.io&#x2F;<p>[4] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gruntjs.com&#x2F;<p>[5] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;yeoman.io&#x2F;<p>[6] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;guides.rubyonrails.org&#x2F;asset_pipeline.html<p>[7] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;sstephenson&#x2F;sprockets
======
bobfirestone
At work we are using rails-assets.org to include bower packages as ruby gems.
rails-assets.org gets added as a source in the gemfile and run bundler as
usual.

We looked at a couple of other integrations. rails-assets.org was the only one
that did't require adding extra parts that need to get managed. Time spent
managing multiple packaging systems is time not spent doing productive work.

